# Best skylines in the European Union



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Wikipedia

*Top 5*
1. London
2. Paris
3. Frankfurt
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Maybe Kiev?


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Name wrong. Correct - except Moscow Best European skyline. Stupid provocation. My voice to New York - a real EU capital)))). There really cool Skyline


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Alexenergy said:


> Maybe Kiev?


Ukraine is not an EU country. Kiev can not be posted here. Sorry


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*London*



chest said:


> please have a quick look at my website





desertpunk said:


> http://scoop.hoosiershq.com/



:cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

I would say the Milan and Vienna skylines should be in the Top 5. Some of them can be seen in this video:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

1- Frankfurt
2- London
3- Paris
4- Rotterdam
5- Milan/Vienna


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

1.Paris
2.Frankfurt
3.London
4.Warsaw
5.Milan
6.Madrid
7.Rotterdam
8.Benidorm
9.Vienna


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

1. Washington
2. New York
3. Kiev
4. Tiblisi
5. Chisinau


To open a tread just for getting out Moscow (and Istanbul) is really stupid.
If you want to know the best skyline in the EU you can look in the "Best european skyline tread" and let out Moscow and Istanbul.

I think this is politically motivated and this tread should be closed.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

1) Paris
2) Frankfurt
3) London
4) Warsaw
5) Milan
6) Rotterdam
7) Benidorm
8) Vienna
9) Barcellona
10) Brussels


----------



## GiacomoPuccini (Jun 27, 2014)

I think just London and Paris.  Frankfurt, Warsaw, and Milan aren't that great, and Istanbul and Russia aren't Europe. Russians look European, but soon do people from Alabama, but neither are culturally European.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Why not Frankfurt ?









http://www.welt.de/


Frankfurt City View von AnthonyGurr auf Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14576141334/, by JH_1982 on Flickr









Hotu Matua on flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

KlausDiggy
Can you close this topic? Russians (and me too) is seen as an attempt to throw Moscow from the best European Skyline theme. In this topic, there will always be a lot of negative words from Russians. Is there a reason for which you want to create a theme for 80% coinciding with the other? Especially upload photos in 2 threads at once people will be uncomfortable. People can only begin to spread here. And all European theme can throw it or lose popularity. People with photos from Moscow stop their spread in the full European theme. They will know that no one will look at them in an unpopular topic. You want it? If you leave the only fully European theme but we definitely will know that it has not abandoned and we will see many more beautiful photos from Istanbul, Moscow and Yekaterinburg. And it will be easier to compare them with the skyline of the EU if they are they will be in one place.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have asked QuantumX to close the thread.


----------

